# How much to feed pup?



## leena26 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hello All,

I am curious how much are your feeding your puppy. I have a 12 wk old are she is eating 3 times a day 1 1/4 cup. Don't know if I should switch to 2 meals or not. She is a grazer so it takes her forever to finish her meal. Her food plate is essentially out all day. Hoping if I move to 2 she will eat faster, but don't know if she is still too young. 

Thanks!


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

Alfie and Dexter are a similar age but I have to say they woof their food down in seconds and always have. 
I have very limited knowledge as a new owner but I've not come across a dog that grazes and wonder if your pup actually likes the food - what are you using?


----------



## leena26 (Jul 27, 2013)

I feed her wellness core puppy. We have been through 4 different brands. This is the only one that she eventually eats all of, even if it is one pebble at a time... You are right I see other dogs and they are done with their food in minutes. This grazing also makes toileting an issue since I can't really say when she has finished a meal...


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

It might be worth searching back through the threads on here as there is a lot around feeding. I've read that some dogs are better with raw food rather than kibble but I've got no experience of this myself so can't recommend this.
Ours have done really well on Barking Heads - they always eat it like it's their last meal - I've read others having success with this brand too.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

It could be that there's more food than she needs. When I first got my two they were about 5lbs and I started feeding them about 1/3 cup 2x a day. At 14 weeks they were almost 8 lbs and fed them 1/3 cup 3x a day. We've been on wellness core puppy since they were 12 weeks. And they've grown without a problem. I think the recommended amounts are a bit high. At first I thought he was a picky eater (unlike Lexi who are like Alfie and Dexter), but turns out he's picky about his bowl. Something about the plastic bowl he didn't like. And he hates it when the bowl skids. He doesn't like it on a mat. He doesn't like it if it's too difficult to pick up the kibble. So it could be a variety of things. One of the advantages for me to feeding them at set times has been my ability to watch his and her eating habits to see their eating habits. Also it's a daily exercise in sitting before getting something.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Do you moisten the food? Its not one I know so I don't know if they recommend that but with Barking heads puppy food It recommended moistening for a while although I can't remember for how long, but I found if Dudley was being a bit fussy he was often keener if I moistened at least some of it. Wouldn't know if you are feeding the correct amount as I think different food varies.


----------

